# Score this Arrow...



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

So here we are practicing at Gander Mountain last night. Shooting along and trying to finish our round when the Heckling begins...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well if you shot it I am just gonna go out on a limb and say it's out 

But either way binos don't work on pictures on the computer....or the phone in my case....so ummmm yeah....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Well LoneEagle 0607 makes some kind of comment about how sweet she is while drawing her bow to get her last arrow off. Scarson hears this and proceeds to start laughing and letting down...

Well he gets all the way let down and says "Can't shoot through that one..."

A burst of laughter erupts from Loneeagle then a boom...

Score this arrow...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well if you shot it I am just gonna go out on a limb and say it's out
> 
> But either way binos don't work on pictures on the computer....or the phone in my case....so ummmm yeah....


No way Sarge can shoot that bow - the arrow rest is on the wrong side.

Sure looks like LoneEagle's bow with her XL Premier front stab and NO mount for her back stab.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You jumped the gun on me a bit there Bo' Ho'...I got called to a meeting...I wasn't done telling the story...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well if you shot it I am just gonna go out on a limb and say it's out
> 
> But either way binos don't work on pictures on the computer....or the phone in my case....so ummmm yeah....





pragmatic_lee said:


> No way Sarge can shoot that bow - the arrow rest is on the wrong side.
> 
> Sure looks like LoneEagle's bow with her XL Premier front stab and NO mount for her back stab.


Ah...but I have shot that bow...i almost shoot it better than LoneEagle...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Well LoneEagle 0607 makes some kind of comment about how sweet she is while drawing her bow to get her last arrow off. Scarson hears this and proceeds to start laughing and letting down...
> 
> Well he gets all the way let down and says "Can't shoot through that one..."
> 
> ...


I thought that was her bow, but man, when you said the target butts at Gander where "trash", I didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I thought that was her bow, but man, when you said the target butts at Gander where "trash", I didn't think it was that bad.


 Took me a second to get that...must be slower than usual this AM...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I got to ask - considering the placement of the buckets - is that to catch water from maybe a leaking roof?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I got to ask - considering the placement of the buckets - is that to catch water from maybe a leaking roof?


:nod: Funny thing was they had 3 buckets on the floor, and only about every 5th drip was hitting one of 'em...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :nod: Funny thing was they had 3 buckets on the floor, and only about every 5th drip was hitting one of 'em...


That's a freaking SHAME - bet if it were leaking on some of their clothing, they'd do something about it. Sorry for the rant, but the whole GM ordeal of late still rubs me wrong.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That's a freaking SHAME - bet if it were leaking on some of their clothing, they'd do something about it. Sorry for the rant, but the whole GM ordeal of late still rubs me wrong.


Yeah me too...


----------



## wassaw (Sep 17, 2007)

at least that GM range is lighted, shot at the one in Spring,Tx this past Wednesday night and could not believe the shape things were in. every fixture needed no less than 2 tubes replaced (4 tube fixtures). The target butts where just as bad. $8 an hour.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Well LoneEagle 0607 makes some kind of comment about how sweet she is while drawing her bow to get her last arrow off. Scarson hears this and proceeds to start laughing and letting down...
> 
> Well he gets all the way let down and says "Can't shoot through that one..."
> 
> ...


*
Wayyy to go Cindy!!!...A "Bucket Shot" is better than a "Ghost Shot"...right PRAG???!!!!! *

.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

wassaw said:


> at least that GM range is lighted, shot at the one in Spring,Tx this past Wednesday night and could not believe the shape things were in. every fixture needed no less than 2 tubes replaced (4 tube fixtures). The target butts where just as bad. $8 an hour.


The normal target wall has some spot lights on it (way behind the roll out bails)---all out to dark to shoot at, besides the bails back there are toast...

Even the roll out ones we're shooting at now bleed through pretty easy...2 years ago, that was a great place to shoot, now we only go there because we don't have any other options for after work practice...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Wayyy to go Cindy!!!...A "Bucket Shot" is better than a "Ghost Shot"...right PRAG???!!!!! *
> 
> .


Good point


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Wow!*

I go to work and come home to find all kinds of smack talk about me going on:mg:

I WAS only talking about how sweet I was when all my shooting buddies got laughing so hard I lost control!!!! It did make a loud noise.

Yes, my side bar is sad:sad: It hasn't had a chance to come out and "play" yet. Soon, hopefully very soon. I am lovin' my XL Premier though.

I think PSarge enjoys shooting my bow more than his own:wink:

I hope next week when we meet to practice at Gander it's not flooded out after all this weekend weather!! 

Yes, Lucky Bucket shots are better than ghost shots:wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

In my opinion it is always better to hit the shoot the bucket than the other option of kicking the bucket.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*shooting the bucket*

Yes, Jarlicker you are right. I'd much better shoot the bucket than kick it I'm too young to kick the bucket yet!!!!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Hopefully not*



psargeant said:


> Ah...but I have shot that bow...i almost shoot it better than LoneEagle...


Hopefully not anymore. Of course after you shoot it with the added Stinger you probably will shoot it better:wink:


----------

